# YouTube: Post-COPPA Survival Tips?



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 11, 2020)

YouTube rolls out changes for COPPA compliance, expects 'significant impact' for creators | ZDNet

As of the beginning of January, people can no longer comment on videos of Disney scenes, add Spongebob memes to playlists, or watch Happy Tree Friends in the miniplayer.  I am not happy about this and lots of others are just as unhappy.

I miss being able to crack jokes in comments on animated videos and getting likes on them.  Alternatives may exist but the content already on YT cannot be replaced.

Is there any way we can get around these changes and get back the old YouTube we knew and loved, preferably soon?  Please don’t tell me it can’t be done....

_The man who misses all the fun
Is he who says, “It can’t be done.”
In solemn pride he stands aloof
And greets each venture with reproof.

Had he the power he’d efface
The history of the human race.
We’d have no radio or motor cars
No streets lit by electric stars.

No telegraph nor telephone
We’d linger in the age of stone.
The world would sleep if things were run
By men who say, “It can’t be done.”_

-William J. Bennett


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 11, 2020)

I don’t really know anything about COPPA but I wholeheartedly agree with your sentiment. COPPA is basically ruining YouTube and for what purpose, to make the platform more child friendly? That’s what YouTube Kids is for. I might be getting this mixed up, but I still don’t agree with what they’re doing and want to see change as well.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 11, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I don’t really know anything about COPPA but I wholeheartedly agree with your sentiment. COPPA is basically ruining YouTube and for what purpose, to make the platform more child friendly? That’s what YouTube Kids is for. I might be getting this mixed up, but I still don’t agree with what they’re doing and want to see change as well.



I’ve already made a Tweet telling others to tag YouTube and TeamYouTube and let them know how they feel.  Not getting much engagement though, even with hashtags.  Figures.


----------

